# Need Help Making Decision :/



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I know this topic has been beatin' to death with a stick......and then some, but I really can't decide. 

I am ready to pull the trigger on a new cam package and I am torn between the Torquer V2 and the 228r. I was dead set on going with the Torquer, but then I was reading that the 228r is better for low end torque, which is exactly what I need. I have never been to the track in the 3+ years I have owned this car, so there will be no track passes in the future. I want something that is a torque monster. Something that will really put your head back in your seat. Would the 228r be best for me, or the V2? If there is another suggestion, I am open for that as well.

:cheers


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Falco21 said:


> I know this topic has been beatin' to death with a stick......and then some, but I really can't decide.
> 
> I am ready to pull the trigger on a new cam package and I am torn between the Torquer V2 and the 228r. I was dead set on going with the Torquer, but then I was reading that the 228r is better for low end torque, which is exactly what I need. I have never been to the track in the 3+ years I have owned this car, so there will be no track passes in the future. I want something that is a torque monster. Something that will really put your head back in your seat. Would the 228r be best for me, or the V2? If there is another suggestion, I am open for that as well.
> 
> :cheers


The V2 would be for higher up in the powerband with lower torque and vise versa with the 228r so if torque is what you want then the 228r is the one to get.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

If your car sees a bunch of time on the highway and you do any roll racing then the V2 would be the way to go IMO.


----------

